# Green BSB Look - Tutorial [LINK]



## Padmita (Aug 10, 2006)

I just finished translating it, hope it helps someone!

Located here:

http://www.makeupalley.com/user/notepad/Padmita2/


----------



## duch3ss25 (Aug 10, 2006)

that was an awesome job! i always had problem drawing the outer V and how far i extend it outward. thanks for the tip, i never thought of starting from the lower lash!


----------



## LineausBH58 (Aug 10, 2006)

wow... i need to get a better out corner brush.... great tut....


----------



## Caffy (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## TESSAISDANK (Aug 11, 2006)

Thanks! I need a smaller outer V brush.


----------



## cherrycola2201 (Aug 11, 2006)

Gorgeous, I love the step by step instructions with picture. Awesome


----------



## MacVirgin (Aug 11, 2006)

Good job! thanks


----------



## veilchen (Aug 11, 2006)

Great tutorial! I love the greens!


----------



## Luxurious (Aug 11, 2006)

pretty!


----------



## daisydeadpetals (Jan 21, 2007)

*Re: Green BSB Look - Tutorial*

Thank you very much!!


----------



## readyformycloseup (Jan 22, 2007)

*Re: Green BSB Look - Tutorial*

thank you, that was lovely!


----------



## user79 (Jan 22, 2007)

*Re: Green BSB Look - Tutorial*

Great look.

What brush are you using here btw??


----------



## Jayne (Jan 22, 2007)

*Re: Green BSB Look - Tutorial*

good job 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




thanks for posting


----------



## tadzio79 (Jan 23, 2007)

*Re: Green BSB Look - Tutorial*

I was admiring all of FOTDs on your blog, and wondered how you applied eye MU. Thanks so much for the tut!


----------



## medusalox (Jan 23, 2007)

*Re: Green BSB Look - Tutorial*

Wow, that was really helpful! The outer V gives me a headache, I can't wait to try your technique. Thank you!


----------



## stevoulina (Jan 23, 2007)

*Re: Green BSB Look - Tutorial*

Wowwwwww!!!!! Thank you very much!!! And by the way, green really makes your beautiful eyes pop!


----------



## Padmita (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: Green BSB Look - Tutorial*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissChievous* 

 
_Great look.

What brush are you using here btw??



_

 
This is the small Chisel Fluff from Essential Beauty Supplies, one of my fave brushes! Great for the crease when you don't want to apply too much color at a time and very precise...

http://www.essentialbeautysupplies.c...oduct&pid=2104


----------



## maryanne414 (Jan 28, 2007)

*Re: Green BSB Look - Tutorial*

Gorgeous! Thanks for the tips on the outer V. I always have problems with this.


----------



## clamster (Jul 4, 2007)

*Re: Green BSB Look - Tutorial*

looks soo pretty!


----------



## breathless (Jul 8, 2007)

nice job! i've always loved your makeup and now i can try it out =]


----------



## AmyMarie (Jul 8, 2007)

definatly going to try this one. thanks!


----------



## Magic Markers (Jul 9, 2007)

You're so pretty! I love the colors. Great combo, and really detailed.


----------



## Rennah (Dec 7, 2008)

Thanks! What kind of felt tipped eyeliner do you use? I have never tried one.


----------



## jdepp_84 (Dec 9, 2008)

OMG you look gorgeous!


----------



## Frozen White (Dec 13, 2008)

That looks beautiful!


----------

